# GSP vs. Hughes III



## Spinback (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this is the right forum for this... if not, please bear with me, I'm new 

I follow UFC fairly avidly, and I'm more psyched for the GSP-Hughes rubber match than I have been for any fight in a long time (probably since the last time they met). Does anyone have any thoughts on this fight, or predictions?

After a lot of thought I'm gonna' go out on a limb and say GSP wins via TKO in the first round. Not a common sentiment, but I've got my reasons for believing it. As soon as someone disagrees I'll post my thoughts on that.

IMHO, this fight is going to be so much better than Hughes-Serra could have possibly been. Despite the rivalry in TUF, Hughes and St-Pierre have a bigger rivalry, bigger history, and definitely a bigger score to settle.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 29, 2007)

I would love to watch tonights UFC event but I'll be watching the Giants/Patriots game at a friend's house, we are having a party for the game.

My thing is, why pay to watch the UFC when there's something even more awesome (in my opinion) on TV for free?

Either way, I hope George wins.  My other picks are Machida and Silva.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2007)

GSP should dominate and destroy Hughes.  I would be shocked if it went the other way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I would love to watch tonights UFC event but I'll be watching the Giants/Patriots game at a friend's house, we are having a party for the game.
> 
> My thing is, why pay to watch the UFC when there's something even more awesome (in my opinion) on TV for free?
> 
> Either way, I hope George wins.  My other picks are Machida and Silva.




Some friends and I are going to a BW3 as they have UFC and the Sports games on the big screens.  So we get to watch BOTH! 

YEAH US!  :highfive:
:surfer: :wavey: :boing1:  :drink2tha :2xbird: :ladysman: :bangahead: :drinkbeer inky1:


----------



## Omar B (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds cool man, but where I'm concerned if it's football or fighting it needs my full attention.  Can't be watching 2 at a time, you always miss something important that way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Sounds cool man, but where I'm concerned if it's football or fighting it needs my full attention. Can't be watching 2 at a time, you always miss something important that way.




Instant replay is a great friend. But I understand your point. But half the group wants to watch one and the other half wants to watch the other. So we decided to compromise.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm hoping GSP will win but Hughes has been pissed for a while and he wants revenge.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2007)

GSP won as I suspected. However, it was a great fight and I still have much respect for both fighters.


----------



## Spinback (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh man what a sick fight! If I remember correctly, GSP took Hughes down into side control, got a backwards inverted triangle on then shifted to a kimura, then to an arm bar, then to an upside down armbar that he cinched so tight Hughes couldn't eve tap out, he had to do it verbally. WILD!

IMHO St-Pierre is the future of UFC and MMA. He'll steamroll Serra if that guy ever gets better and do the same to anyone they put him up against.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

If you missed the fight here is a very raw home shot with lots of background noise of the final minutes of the fight!

[yt]mEC4ujet1Tc[/yt]


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn!  Another good fight.  I could not find this UFC carried anywhere up here and I don't have cable!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great Fight also!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Did anyone else think that the look on Hughes' face after the first round was, "oh crap I'm finished"?  Matt Hughes last couple fights he just hasn't seemed like he's all that interested in being there, just the way it looks to me anyway.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 30, 2007)

I believe that may have been Hughes last fight. If not you probably can say he has only 1-2 fights left. GSP fought a very good fight and will destroy Serra or at least I hope he does.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 30, 2007)

Now GSP is going back to Canada to train so he can beat Matt in farming too.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Now GSP is going back to Canada to train so he can beat Matt in farming too.


 
I don't think anyone could ever be a better farmer than Matt.  Especially no one from up here in the Great White North!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 30, 2007)

Spinback said:


> He'll steamroll Serra if that guy ever gets better and do the same to anyone they put him up against.


 
Remeber though that Serra is a BJJ guy so it'll be a lot harder to "steamroll" him on the ground.  I pretty much saw the fight going the same way if Serra would have fought Hughes.  Serra's striking has improved as well, even though we really didn't get to see it the first time when he hit GSP in the head and dropped him.


----------



## Spinback (Dec 30, 2007)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Remeber though that Serra is a BJJ guy so it'll be a lot harder to "steamroll" him on the ground. I pretty much saw the fight going the same way if Serra would have fought Hughes. Serra's striking has improved as well, even though we really didn't get to see it the first time when he hit GSP in the head and dropped him.


 
While I agree Serra will be harder (that's _if_ he recoveres. A herniated disc is no picnic) I don't think he can stand up to the new GSP. GSP might not be able to submit Serra but I think he'll own him on the feet and take him down from ground'n'pound. 

GSP has now dominated both Josh Koscheck and Matt Hughes (two of the best ground fighters in the welterweight division) on the ground, and he's just going to get better. Already his BJJ is seamless and I don't think he's got the blackbelt yet. While Serra is taking it easy on his back Georges will be getting back into BJJ, wrestling and muay tai class.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 30, 2007)

This fight and the Liddell/Silva fight lived up to the hype.  Great fight...GSP just str8 dominated Hughes.

I thought with Hughes strength he would be a lil harder to take down but GSP had no problems at all especially with the last takedown before Hughes verbally tapped.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> GSP should dominate and destroy Hughes. I would be shocked if it went the other way.


 

 Good call!!


----------



## thetruth (Jan 2, 2008)

St Pierre better be prepared to either try and knock Serra out or get a very good position to ground n pound.  Matt Serra is one of the best and probably the most creative grappler I have ever seen fight in the UFC.  Some of his earlier fights prior to TUF were pretty awesome.   I have a feeling St Pierre will win but I would love to see Serra keep the title.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

